# Reel for salt water kayaking



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

I see folks fishing in kayaks have more chance to dunk their reel in salt water. What reels will take a dunking and keep on chunking? Should I just buy a cheap Walmart baitcaster and throw it away after it goes bad? Are those guys tearing the reel down after each trip? I use mostly AG 6500s so I don't think I should use them for this.
T


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Most Penn spinning reels do well. Spinfisher and slammer are a little better sealed with sealed drag, or if you have the dough there is van staal.


----------



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

Good info thanks.
T


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

For my all around spinning reel, I use a Penn Fierce 4000. It takes lots of dunks and really holds up well. Once a season, I break it down, clean it and put fresh oil & grease in it. It's really easy to do. 5 seasons use and it works like new.
My baitcaster is a Daiwa Lexa 300H. It probably takes more dunks than my spinning reel but holds up just as well. For it, after every 4 or 5 trips, I take just the plate on the side with the brake adjustment off and clean & lube it because it's not as sealed as the rest and is quick to remove. Since there's more involved in breaking it down, I take it every other season to Grafton Fishing Supply and have them clean it for about $30.00. Turn around is just a couple days.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I use Penn reels also. After I finish fishing at the end of the day (every time) I always wash the reel good with fresh water. I use a garden hose and spray up behind the bell, and make sure I flush the reel and handle really good. I also spray off the rod and eyelets. Then at the end of the season I break it down and give it a good cleaning inside.


----------



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

I think I will try a medium priced bait caster or one of my older ones and use it a few times just taking the side plate off after use. Idont get to go salt kayaking often so just don't want to ruin the reel for a rare occasion. Thanks for all the good info!
T


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Agree with Benji - I fish several Penn reels


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Penn here too.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I use all Penn and Shimano reels. They each get a proper shower after each trip out.


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

The okuma avenger bait feeder reels are also a great option. The bait feeder is awesome for trolling and the reel is smooth. I dunked mine in the ocean this spring and it's still good to go. You can get them on ebay for 30 or so bucks


----------



## kuljc (May 23, 2012)

as usual you'll get a different answer from everybody. but it also depends on where you fish and what you fish for. My go to is a shimano sahara bc you can get it on sale for cheap and it holds up well. For spinning: I love the stradics and other higher end shimanos bc they're light, salt resistant, and worth it in the long run. But I do have a couple penn spinfishers for larger size reels, bc the hold a lot of line and cheaper than shimanos.

For baitcasters, I have yet to find something i really like. daiwas have not held up well for people i know. Shimanos are durable but either too expensive or don't have the drag. I heard the Revo S is a really good one that a lot of people like. I'll most likely try the Revo S and Tranx next time.

Most of my reels are for mid-atlantic. and the larger penns are for offshore florida.


----------

